# Różne wartości RAM w free i Monitor systemu.

## and1987

Może mi ktoś powiedzieć dlaczego jest taka rozbieżność pomiędzy wartościami wykorzystywanego RAM (w free i monitorze systemu) i dzieki jakiemu narzędziu mogę odczytać rzeczywistą wartość wykorzystywanego RAM. Dodam jeszcze, że wartości z /proc/meminfo pokrywają się z free -m.

$ free -m [IMG]http://fotoo.pl/zdjecia/thumbs/2011-05/18a6d045.jpg[/IMG]

Monitor systemu [IMG]http://fotoo.pl/zdjecia/thumbs/2011-05/2b75cf8e.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## c2p

A gdzie tutaj rozbieżność? Druga linijka we "free -m" (-/+ buffers/cache) jest tym co zwykli użytkownicy rozumieją pod "zajętością pamięci", ksysguard jest dla zwykłych użytkowników i pokazuje to samo.

----------

